# Gemmy Talking Skull at Menards



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Menards has the Gemmy talking skull. I saw them there the other day. It's packaged as a Pumpkin Hollow which is Menard's brand I believe. It just laughs but I know most of us are hacking them. I think it was 12 dollars. Gemmy web page is also showing it at Ace,CVS,and others.http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27477


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty cool.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought one of these with the realistic eyeballs last year at Home Depot after Halloween. I haven't modified him yet but was inspired by the hack at Johnnyspage to buy one, check out the video link:

http://www.johnnyspage.com/gemmyskullhowto.htm

This is one of his 2008 projects so more might be posted later.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Spookie here's a link to the one I made. I have taken him out of the cage for the summer. I use him in the front seat of my truck. when I go camping with a skeleton under the truck like he is fixing the truck. I put a wig on the talking skull and use an audio track of a husband and wife fighting about how to fix the truck with banging and other sounds. It always draws a crowd. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10181&highlight=toy+servo+controller


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I could find a reasonable source for "Talking Boris" or its replacement. I have a full sized skeleton I made last year. I want another talking skull for him to hold and talk to. for some corny jokes.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

I picked up one these these other day. Of course, I tried the display model and grabbed one off the shelf. You guessed it, when I got it home, the eyes didn't move. Well, since I'm going to hack it anyways, I took it apart and found the ground wire for the eyes hanging on by a thread. So be sure to check whatever your'e buying at the store. I know, I should have known better


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Aquayne did you look at that gemmy skull I think it would work. This link shows Ace and other stores that carry it.There are Ace's in WV ? I was out your way last year for camp jeep.Boy its beautiful out there.http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27477


----------

